# Jerk Nation - Chili Lime



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.bestbeefjerky.org/2010/03/jerk-nation-chili-lime.html

Jerk Nation Chili Lime Jerk Dust Beef Jerky - We got another 5 star rating.

Chili Lime is a hit! It's my personal favorite Jerk Dust.


----------

